# Pleco ID



## Plecostamus (Mar 15, 2009)

Can anyone tell me exactly what species of Pleco this is?

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk184/MegapteraNova/IMG_31492.jpg

(if you need more pics just ask)


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like a King Tiger Pleco:


----------



## Plecostamus (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow. His colors have never been that bright.

Also, how do you sex a Pleco?


----------

